# Gli uomini vengono da Marte, le donne da Venere e Mattia ... boh ...



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2013)

-E' il compleanno di Laura, che le regaliamo?-
-Il solito Mattia. Vuole solo roba brillantinata di kiko.-
-Vieni con me?-
-No. Ho altro da fare. Tipo farmi le foto per il blog di nudo:mrgreen:.-
-Ah...allora scrivimi cosa devo comprare-
Vado sul sito di kiko e diligentemente gli scrivo cosa deve prendere, poi noto in sconto un lip anti age e...
-Mattia  prendi anche una cosa per me?-
-Si, cosa?-
-te lo scrivo comunque...se c'è ancora mi devi prendere un lip cream anti age. E' in sconto. Se non c'è mi prendi il lip reliefe con fattore di protezione 15. Capito?-
-Si si...tanto me l'hai scritto no?-
-Si..ma tu ripeti.-
-E mollami che palle!!!-

Esce.
Due ore dopo torna tutto brillantinato e contento con i due pacchetti.
Il regalo per Laura e l'altro per me.
Apro e:
-Mattia è uno scherzo?-
-Cosa?-
Tiro fuori dal sacchetto...-Ti pare un balsamo labbra questo?-
-Ma sei rincoglionita?E' quello che mi avevi chiesto!-
-No Mattia. No. Hai anche il biglietto...perchè ce lo hai il biglietto vero?-
-...si...-
-Fammelo vedere...-
-Il biglietto?-
-No, il tuo cazzo. Ma certo il biglietto!-
Fruga nelle tasche. Nel portafoglio. -Sicura che non vuoi vedere il cazzo? Quello lo trovo subito.-
-Mattia...-
-Non trovo più il biglietto...-
-La domanda è...se ti ho chiesto due balsami labbra...avendoti fatto anche tutto lo spiegone...perchè hai comprato un ombretto occhi nero ultra brillantinato?-
Silenzio cinque minuti e poi.
-Ma non volevi quello?-
-No.-
-Minchia che scassacazzi che sei. Non te ne va mai bene una.-





:unhappy:


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> -E' il compleanno di Laura, che le regaliamo?-
> -Il solito Mattia. Vuole solo roba brillantinata di kiko.-
> -Vieni con me?-
> -No. Ho altro da fare. Tipo farmi le foto per il blog di nudo:mrgreen:.-
> ...



Fossi in te controllerei pure il pacchetto per Laura :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Novembre 2013)

Mi viene in mente quella pagina di Blog di Sbri. 

In cui osserva e cataloga gli uomini al super. L'uomo vittima, l'uomo radiotelecomandato...

Mattia che genere sarebbe? L'uomo contatore?

Gli è stato detto di procurarsi due pacchetti. Lui due pacchetti ha procurato. E il mondo si fotta pure :singleeye:

Ehhhh che pignola, balsamo per labbra, ombretto.. venivano addirittura dallo stesso negozio, mica ha comprato carciofi no?
Non te ne va mai bene una...


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Novembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi viene in mente quella pagina di Blog di Sbri.
> 
> In cui osserva e cataloga gli uomini al super. L'uomo vittima, l'uomo radiotelecomandato...
> 
> ...


questa donna è una jena. Povero Mat.


----------



## Fantastica (24 Novembre 2013)

Molto divertente e del tutto trasparente! Mattia ha sbagliato spesa per rivendicare la sua autonomia, perdicincibacco, di maschio! Mandare un qualsiasi uomo a fare una spesa del genere è fuori discussione; non perché non ve ne siano di più brillanti del bietolone Mattia, ma perché è come minimo _umiliante_.
Il massimo di spesa che possa fare un uomo consiste secondo me nei puri mezzi di sussistenza (per lui) e in qualche giocattolo da esibire o godere privatamente più o meno tecnologico (sempre e solo per lui, s'intende).


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi viene in mente quella pagina di Blog di Sbri.
> 
> In cui osserva e cataloga gli uomini al super. L'uomo vittima, l'uomo radiotelecomandato...
> 
> ...



senti un po', _carina_.
Va bene che il Mattia ti piace tanto ma.
NO!
Se chiedo un balsamo labbra non mi può portare un ombretto occhi.

Cazzo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> senti un po', _carina_.
> Va bene che il Mattia ti piace tanto ma.
> NO!
> Se chiedo un balsamo labbra non mi può portare un ombretto occhi.
> ...


JENA!


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> senti un po', _carina_.
> Va bene che il Mattia ti piace tanto ma.
> NO!
> Se chiedo un balsamo labbra non mi può portare un ombretto occhi.
> ...



Ma il pacchetto per Laura l'hai controllato? Magari il tuo balsamo labbra è là.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questa donna è una jena. Povero Mat.



Io sono peggio però.
Io mi incazzo -internamente- proprio come una iena se mi aspettavo che so i biscotti Plingo al cioccolato e mi compra i biscotti Plingo al cioccolato E NOCCIOLE.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Novembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io sono peggio però.
> Io mi incazzo -internamente- proprio come una iena se mi aspettavo che so i biscotti Plingo al cioccolato e mi compra i biscotti Plingo al cioccolato E NOCCIOLE.


E lasciamo stare se mi compra un nesquik tarocco...


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Molto divertente e del tutto trasparente! Mattia ha sbagliato spesa per rivendicare la sua autonomia, perdicincibacco, di maschio! Mandare un qualsiasi uomo a fare una spesa del genere è fuori discussione; non perché non ve ne siano di più brillanti del bietolone Mattia, ma perché è come minimo _umiliante_.
> Il massimo di spesa che possa fare un uomo consiste secondo me nei puri mezzi di sussistenza (per lui) e in qualche giocattolo da esibire o godere privatamente più o meno tecnologico (sempre e solo per lui, s'intende).



E se a una donna viene chiesto di comprare bulloni 16 (sempre che esistano eh)?
E' umiliante?


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Molto divertente e del tutto trasparente! Mattia ha sbagliato spesa per rivendicare la sua autonomia, perdicincibacco, di maschio! Mandare un qualsiasi uomo a fare una spesa del genere è fuori discussione; non perché non ve ne siano di più brillanti del bietolone Mattia, ma perché è come minimo _umiliante_.
> Il massimo di spesa che possa fare un uomo consiste secondo me nei puri mezzi di sussistenza (per lui) e in qualche giocattolo da esibire o godere privatamente più o meno tecnologico (sempre e solo per lui, s'intende).



no no.
Mattia ha sbagliato spesa perchè non ascolta.

Non ho capito la cosa dell'umiliante.
Andare a comprare un balsamo labbra per la propria compagna è umiliante?
Perchè?
I miei uomini sono sempre andati a comprarmi qualsiasi cosa, compresi gli assorbenti senza farsi paranoie.


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> JENA!



No.
Io tanto pucci pucci.
E infatti mica l' ho picchiato o messo in castigo.








Cazzo!
Me lo sono dimenticato chiuso nel ripostiglio da ieri inginocchiato sui ceci e con il sale sparso sulle ferite delle frustate che gli ho dato!!!


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E se a una donna viene chiesto di comprare bulloni 16 (sempre che esistano eh)?
> E' umiliante?


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> No.
> Io tanto pucci pucci.
> E infatti mica l' ho picchiato o messo in castigo.
> 
> ...



Io trovo più gratificante frustarlo direttamente con una medusa.


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2013)

A qualcuno sta sul cazzo Mattia.
Il 3d si è appena beccato un rosso.
Oppure....


aaahhhhhhh....ho capito!

:rotfl:

L'ommmo deve essere ommmo!!!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (24 Novembre 2013)

sì ma anche te c'hai un bel coraggio a mandare un uomo a comprare 'ste cose

il mio tempo fa si è fatto un occhio nero tagliando la legna con la motosega, allora mi ha chiesto in prestito "quella cosa che metti sugli occhi, altrimenti quando vado da mia mamma la spavento e poi mi fa un sacco di menate"

io gli ho risposto che sugli (vabbè!) occhi metto l'ombretto nero, e quindi gli ho chiesto se per caso voleva spaventare sua madre ancora di più

in seguito si è capito che voleva il correttore


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì ma anche te c'hai un bel coraggio a mandare un uomo a comprare 'ste cose
> 
> il mio tempo fa si è fatto un occhio nero tagliando la legna con la motosega, allora mi ha chiesto in prestito "quella cosa che metti sugli occhi, altrimenti quando vado da mia mamma la spavento e poi mi fa un sacco di menate"
> 
> ...



mannò ma che coraggio.
Tutti i miei fidanzati mi hanno sempre fatto le commissioni così senza battere ciglio.

Comunque devo ammettere che l'ombretto nero brillantinato multi color è proprio bello.
Certo. Non mi serve.
Ho 3000 ombretti neri ma alla fine, ho apprezzato lo sforzo.
anche perchè il colore non lo sapeva eventualmente.
ma tutto da solo non ha toppato.
Oddio.

Ma allora mi guarda il mio amore grande!!!
O gioia& tripudio!
_
Ello_ mi guarda!!!!Tanto da sapere che uso solo ombretti neri!

:inlove:


----------



## free (24 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mannò ma che coraggio.
> Tutti i miei fidanzati mi hanno sempre fatto le commissioni così senza battere ciglio.
> 
> Comunque devo ammettere che l'ombretto nero brillantinato multi color è proprio bello.
> ...



ma i vestiti te li regala per caso?

a me ha regalato qualche capo a sorpresa:singleeye:, che mi fa sempre una paura terribile, però devo dire che, anche se non li avrei mai comprati da sola, alla fine li metto per cambiare un po'
as es. una gonna di rete argentata con sottogonna grigio perla, dei pantaloni di versace bianchi e neri con fiori colorati stampati, una camicia di cavalli di seta sabbia con colletto e polsini di pelle...


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma i vestiti te li regala per caso?
> 
> a me ha regalato qualche capo a sorpresa:singleeye:, che mi fa sempre una paura terribile, però devo dire che, anche se non li avrei mai comprati da sola, alla fine li metto per cambiare un po'
> as es. una gonna di rete argentata con sottogonna grigio perla, dei pantaloni di versace bianchi e neri con fiori colorati stampati, una camicia di cavalli di seta sabbia con colletto e polsini di pelle...


ommadonna....


Non mi regala più niente di vestiti.
Dopo anni che gli mettevo ciò che mi regalava nel SUO armadio ha smesso.

terrificante.
Non tanto i modelli ma i colori.
Meglio mia suocera guarda.
Ha più occhio
(ed è tutto dire...:unhappy


----------



## Simy (24 Novembre 2013)

Mattia santo subito apa:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Novembre 2013)

Mattia ha voluto dimostrare a se stesso di ricordarsi tutto, e voleva vedere se ti fidi di lui. Ha fallito in entrambe le faccende


----------



## Fantastica (24 Novembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E se a una donna viene chiesto di comprare bulloni 16 (sempre che esistano eh)?
> E' umiliante?


E' peggio, se possibile! E' un non-senso, è impraticabile. Ah, ma io sono all'antica, eh...


----------



## Fantastica (24 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> A qualcuno sta sul cazzo Mattia.
> Il 3d si è appena beccato un rosso.
> Oppure....
> 
> ...



[Ci tengo a dire che quel rosso NON è mio]


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Fossi in te controllerei pure il pacchetto per Laura :mrgreen:


Anche io avesse sbagliato pure negozio chissà che le ha comperato :carneval:


----------



## mic (25 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> -E' il compleanno di Laura, che le regaliamo?-
> -Il solito Mattia. Vuole solo roba brillantinata di kiko.-
> -Vieni con me?-
> -No. Ho altro da fare. Tipo farmi le foto per il blog di nudo:mrgreen:.-
> ...


 Dai Tebe, ancora non ci sei?
Quella di Mattia è tutta una tattica....con due risvolti:
1. Quello che, alla fine, ti romperai tanto che non gli chiederai più cose strane tipo queste....
2. Quello di allenarti alla pazienza. Mette alla prova al pazienza del tuo corpo, quella della tua mente è del tuo spirito per renderti migliore di ciò che sei ora...lo fa per il tuo bene.

Il suo obbiettivo finale è essere santo oggi sì, perché Tebe possa ESSERE SANTA DOMANI. apa:apa:apa:

In ogni caso, Mattia forever !!!!


----------



## free (25 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ommadonna....
> 
> 
> Non mi regala più niente di vestiti.
> ...


ma pensandoci si vede che lui, per qualche strano motivo, mi vede a mio agio anche agghindata così
comunque in effetti a me piace cambiare


----------



## Principessa (26 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> -E' il compleanno di Laura, che le regaliamo?-
> -Il solito Mattia. Vuole solo roba brillantinata di kiko.-
> -Vieni con me?-
> -No. Ho altro da fare. Tipo farmi le foto per il blog di nudo:mrgreen:.-
> ...


Ti doveva chiedere scusa in ginocchio. E invece guarda un po'...  l'hai torturato almeno?

Io proporrei mettere il sale nel suo caffè per qualche giorno... "ops scusa, sembrava zucchero!"



Elio uguale... una volta gli ho chiesto gli assorbenti, mi sono raccomandata, dicendogli marca e modello e che dovevano essere muniti di ali, e mi ha comprato i salvaslip :unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ti doveva chiedere scusa in ginocchio. E invece guarda un po'...  l'hai torturato almeno?
> 
> Io proporrei mettere il sale nel suo caffè per qualche giorno... "ops scusa, sembrava zucchero!"
> 
> ...


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
C'è un limite a tutto...
Io non scarico la borsa della spesa
se dentro ci sono dei lines...

Ma adoro mia figlia...
Dopo che ho scatenato l'inferno perchè lei ne ha lasciato uno usato sul bordo della vasca...e io di notte mi sono alzato sono sul vater...apro gli occhi e vedo...quel coso lì....

Insomma l'adoro...
Il giorno dopo si è comperata un cestino da tenere in bagno....

Cioè dai...

Ma se io fossi stato lui ti comperavo i pampers...
Dicendomi...vedrai cuore mio che non mi farà mai più certe richieste...


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2013)

se mi venisse in mente "di mandare" mio marito a comprare un cosmetico per un'amica penso riceverei un dolce buffetto nella guancia e uno sguardo tenero e compassionevole."sì, ciao

(contaci)


----------



## JON (26 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> -E' il compleanno di Laura, che le regaliamo?-
> -Il solito Mattia. Vuole solo roba brillantinata di kiko.-
> -Vieni con me?-
> -No. Ho altro da fare. Tipo farmi le foto per il blog di nudo:mrgreen:.-
> ...


Si vede che qualcuna lo ha distratto. Sara stata la commessa? :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Mattia santo subito apa:



IO santa subito.
IO.

Ora visto che arrivo a casa super tardi si è messo lui a fare il filippino.
Pulisce casa, fa le lavatrici, stira...
Peccato che non abbia ancora imparato a lavare senza rovinare nulla quindi da giorni ho la porta del mio bagno chiusa così gli è interdetto l'ingresso,a chiave dove tengo tutti i panni sporchi se no lui lava e...
Minimo maglioni della barbie...quando va bene.
:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> [Ci tengo a dire che quel rosso NON è mio]



non l'ho nemmeno pensato.
So chi è. Un ameba cerebrale di default.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> IO santa subito.
> IO.
> 
> Ora visto che arrivo a casa super tardi si è messo lui a fare il filippino.
> ...


l'uomo al massimo divide per colore: oltre quello, ogni cosa va a 60 gradi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non l'ho nemmeno pensato.
> So chi è. Un ameba cerebrale di default.


povera Tebina indifesa...


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> C'è un limite a tutto...
> Io non scarico la borsa della spesa
> se dentro ci sono dei lines...
> ...


una delle mie conizzazioni l'avevo mandato a comprarmi degli assorbenti "umani" perchè quelli che mi avevano dato in ospedale per l'emorragia topesca, sembravano dei siluri di cemento.

........................
Lasciamo. Perdere.
Mi sono tenuta il siluro...
:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Si vede che qualcuna lo ha distratto. Sara stata la commessa? :mrgreen:



Speriamo.
Se fosse il commesso avrei qualche problema...:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'uomo al massimo divide per colore: oltre quello, ogni cosa va a 60 gradi.



lui nemmeno per colore.
E chiude la lavatrice nuova con un calcio. Negando.
L'altra sera mentre stavo in coma sul divano sento.
sbammm!!!! E tump!!!! e risbam!!!!

-Mattia sei caduto?-
-No.-
-Che cosa sono sti rumori?-
-Niente.- 
sbam!!! tump!!!
Mi sono alzata silenziosamente e l'ho beccato a fare una lotta tipo greco romana con il portellone della lavatrice.
Mi è partito l'embolo.
-NON SI CHIUDE A CALCI LA LAVATRICE CAZZO!-
-Ma non la sto chiudendo a calci!-
-e cosa ci fa il tuo piede sull oblo?-
-Niente. Non c'è. Sei tu che hai le visioni da troppa stanchezza. Non è che stai diventando pazza racchietta mia anziana?-


non lo sopporto quasi più. Da quando fa in toto la donna di casa poi è...
Insopportabile.
Si è comprato pure lo swiffer o come cazzo si chiama.
E' inquietante.
lui. E anche lo swiffer.

Appena lo vedo con i bigodi lo sopprimo.
Giuro su berlusconi


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> povera Tebina indifesa...




Che indifesa.
E' lui che è cranioleso.
apa:


----------



## Simy (27 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> IO santa subito.
> IO.
> 
> Ora visto che arrivo a casa super tardi si è messo lui a fare il filippino.
> ...


apprezza la buona volontà

la sai che fondamentalmente qui tutte amiamo Mattia


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> apprezza la buona volontà
> 
> la sai che fondamentalmente qui tutte amiamo Mattia



lo amo pure io.
E' mio. E lo sento mio.
Poi il fatto che si sia fatto carico di tutta la casa me lo rende ancora più mio.
E' un grande.
A prescindere.



Madonna quanto lo amo.
E non perchè fa il filippino. Ma perchè è coppia con me.


----------



## scrittore (27 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> lo amo pure io.
> E' mio. E lo sento mio.
> Poi il fatto che si sia fatto carico di tutta la casa me lo rende ancora più mio.
> E' un grande.
> ...


uhhhhh tesoro bentrovataaa :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2013)

La perfezione non è di questo mondo.


----------



## JON (27 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'uomo al massimo divide per colore: oltre quello, ogni cosa va a 60 gradi.


Ma per favore, non generalizziamo. 
Se mi mandi a comprare una cosa e le indicazioni sono esatte ti riporto esattamente quello che cerchi, piuttosto qualcosa in più che in meno. Io sono "chirurgico", e se devo dirla tutta spesso mi trovo nella situazione opposta.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> IO santa subito.
> IO.
> 
> *Ora visto che arrivo a casa super tardi si è messo lui a fare il filippino.
> ...


Ma non lo faceva pure prima?


----------



## Tubarao (27 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> IO santa subito.
> IO.
> 
> Ora visto che arrivo a casa super tardi si è messo lui a fare il filippino.
> ...


Parliamo di cose serie: i pedalini. Alla fine del ciclo di lavaggio, sono lo stesso numero di quanti ne aveva messi a lavare ? O pure a lui capita di trovarne immancabilmente......un numero dispari ?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Parliamo di cose serie: i pedalini. Alla fine del ciclo di lavaggio, sono lo stesso numero di quanti ne aveva messi a lavare ? O pure a lui capita di trovarne immancabilmente......un numero dispari ?


Io credo che i pedalini siano oggetti animati in grado di spostarsi
Altrimenti non mi spiego perchè compro una media di 15 paia di pedalini (3 uomini in casa) ogni mese..........


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Parliamo di cose serie: i pedalini. Alla fine del ciclo di lavaggio, sono lo stesso numero di quanti ne aveva messi a lavare ? O pure a lui capita di trovarne immancabilmente......un numero dispari ?



no no.
Quelli spariscono a prescindere anche quando faccio le lavatrici io.
E' uno dei misteri di Fatima.
prima o poi la fede o la scienza daranno una risposta.


Madonna....
Ho fatto una scoreggina e sto morendo.
Chissà se ho sgommato anche le mutande...
Ora guardo poi vi aggiorno.
fff:


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che i pedalini siano oggetti animati in grado di spostarsi
> Altrimenti non mi spiego perchè compro una media di 15 paia di pedalini (3 uomini in casa) ogni mese..........


appunto.


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non lo faceva pure prima?


Mannò.
Prima i compiti erano divisi equamente.
50 e 50.
Io facevo le lavatrici e ognuno si stirava la propria roba.
Io pulivo il piano di sopra e lui quello sotto.
Io il mio bagno e lui il suo.
Io cucinavo e lui metteva in lavastoviglie.
50 e 50 appunto.


Ora poveretto fa tutto lui. Tranne cucinare che continuo a farlo io.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no no.
> Quelli spariscono a prescindere anche quando faccio le lavatrici io.
> E' uno dei misteri di Fatima.
> prima o poi la fede o la scienza daranno una risposta.
> ...


Sei fortunata Tebe,se avessi preso un Lothar come avresti fatto???la spesa l'avro'fatto 10 volte in 25anni,lavatrice manco voglio sapere cosa sia,e lavapiatti pure.Il resto c'e'chi lo fa',il problema l'ho l'estate,moglie al mare,colf pure...e allora qualcosa faccio,tipo scopare e stop.-


----------



## Caciottina (27 Novembre 2013)

*calzini - io ho risolto cosi*

io i suoi calzini li tengo nel mio cassetto.....non glieli do manco a pagarmi....
la mattina prima di uscire (lui esce sempre molto dopo di me) ne tiro fuori un paio e glielo lascio sul letto e chiudo a chiave i miei cassetti.....cioe' in realta solo quello dei calzini......non ho nulla da nascondere a parte quelli
io 15 paia farfalla li compro al mese ad un uomo solo....me so rotta....non si vive di calzini


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sei fortunata Tebe,se avessi preso un Lothar come avresti fatto???la spesa l'avro'fatto 10 volte in 25anni,lavatrice manco voglio sapere cosa sia,e lavapiatti pure.Il resto c'e'chi lo fa',il problema l'ho l'estate,moglie al mare,colf pure...e allora qualcosa faccio,tipo scopare e stop.-



si sarebbe adeguato.
Nessuno dei miei uomini aveva mai stirato. O fatto lavatrici o quant'altro.
Li ho trovati sempre tutti "comodi"
E tutti sono cambiati.
Non senza spargimenti di sangue ma ....
Si chiama collaborazione Lothar.
Dove non arriva uno ci pensa l'altro.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mannò.
> Prima i compiti erano divisi equamente.
> 50 e 50.
> Io facevo le lavatrici e ognuno si stirava la propria roba.
> ...


Se non vuoi avvelenarti penso che fai bene a continuare a farlo tu.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si sarebbe adeguato.
> Nessuno dei miei uomini aveva mai stirato. O fatto lavatrici o quant'altro.
> Li ho trovati sempre tutti "comodi"
> E tutti sono cambiati.
> ...


Mahhh...forse hai trovato uomini molto deboli di carattere,io e te avremmo fatto le fucilate dopo 5 minuti.Poi sai e'tutto relativo,io sono stato abituato male,a casa mi sedevo quando il pasto era in tavola,e qualcuno mi cambiava il piatto davanti.Ora gia'levarlo quando e'vuoto,e'gia'molto...:smile:


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se non vuoi avvelenarti penso che fai bene a continuare a farlo tu.


infatti è per quello.
dopo vari esperimenti alimentari mi sono organizzata.
I cavatelli strabordanti di sugo ad agosto mi hanno segnata parecchio.
E anche le puntine di maiale con fagioli. sempre ad agosto.
Senza contare la verdura questa sconosciuta.
Se continuava a cucinare lui minimo mi veniva la gotta.


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mahhh...forse hai trovato uomini molto deboli di carattere,io e te avremmo fatto le fucilate dopo 5 minuti.Poi sai e'tutto relativo,io sono stato abituato male,a casa mi sedevo quando il pasto era in tavola,e qualcuno mi cambiava il piatto davanti.Ora gia'levarlo quando e'vuoto,e'gia'molto...:smile:


non sono deboli. E non ho mai avuto uomini deboli
Sono solo uomini che capiscono, hanno capito e molto intelligenti.
Poi certo l'abitudine fa tanto.
Tutti loro erano abituati "male" in famiglia e nessuno si era mai levato il piatto da davanti.


Io non ho la sindrome della casalinga e per quanto mi riguarda il piatto davanti può diventare un reperto archeologico.
Così come la roba da stirare.
Si lavora entrambi ed entrambi si fanno le cose.
O così o pomì.
Ma senza stress.

Ricorderò sempre dopo un mese di convivenza con Mattia, lui che mi dice
-Ma tebe...c'è la montagna di roba da stirare...-
-Si, è tutta tua. Quando te la stiri?-
-ma non lo fai tu?-
-Perchè dovrei? Lavoro più ore di te e non ho fatto un corso per imparare.-

La parità passa anche da queste cose.
In casa non esistono uomini o donne nei ruoli.
Esistono due persone che DEVONO collaborare.
Poi nulla toglie che ci siano donne portate per i lavori domestici e non pesano.
Io non sono così.
Non provo nessun tipo di godimento a spolverare.
E non è certo una delle mie priorità.
Ho altre doti.
:mrgreen:

i soffocotti a squalo per esempio


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mahhh...forse hai trovato uomini molto deboli di carattere,io e te avremmo fatto le fucilate dopo 5 minuti.Poi sai e'tutto relativo,io sono stato abituato male,a casa mi sedevo quando il pasto era in tavola,e qualcuno mi cambiava il piatto davanti.Ora gia'levarlo quando e'vuoto,e'gia'molto...:smile:



non credo c'entri l'uomo debole o meno.
Lavoriamo in due collaboriamo in due
Non collabori? benissimo. Io lavo, stiro e cucino per me e i figli e tu ti arrangi
Non peso su di te e non ti faccio pesare il lavoro che riguarda i figli ma per il resto sono affari tuoi
Diverso è se sono acasa tutto il giorno


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> non credo c'entri l'uomo debole o meno.
> Lavoriamo in due collaboriamo in due
> Non collabori? benissimo. Io lavo, stiro e cucino per me e i figli e tu ti arrangi
> Non peso su di te e non ti faccio pesare il lavoro che riguarda i figli ma per il resto sono affari tuoi
> Diverso è se sono acasa tutto il giorno


esatto.
l hai spiegato meglio di me


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non sono deboli. E non ho mai avuto uomini deboli
> Sono solo uomini che capiscono, hanno capito e molto intelligenti.
> Poi certo l'abitudine fa tanto.
> Tutti loro erano abituati "male" in famiglia e nessuno si era mai levato il piatto da davanti.
> ...



Approvo:up:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> esatto.
> l hai spiegato meglio di me


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa a te


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2013)

*siete due torde*

...l'unico motivo per cui Lothar non collabora nei lavori domestici è che sua moglie preferirebbe avere come colf un diavolo di tasmania. Per dire. Altrimenti a quest'ora Lotharone avrebbe scritto un libro, su come si stirano le camicie.


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa a te



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...l'unico motivo per cui Lothar non collabora nei lavori domestici è che sua moglie preferirebbe avere come colf un diavolo di tasmania. Per dire. Altrimenti a quest'ora Lotharone avrebbe scritto un libro, su come si stirano le camicie.



che 'starda che sei....


----------



## lothar57 (27 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...l'unico motivo per cui Lothar non collabora nei lavori domestici è che sua moglie preferirebbe avere come colf un diavolo di tasmania. Per dire. Altrimenti a quest'ora Lotharone avrebbe scritto un libro, su come si stirano le camicie.


Ma non c'e'bisogno,e'sempre venuta una colf a farli..il dramma e'ora per Natale,che torna nella cazzo di Ucraina,e ci  sta'1 mese,oppure luglio e agosto stessa solfa.E allora sai che faccio??al venerdi'sera porto la roba da lavare al mare..e ci pensa la mia dolce meta'....:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma non c'e'bisogno,e'sempre venuta una colf a farli..il dramma e'ora per Natale,che torna nella cazzo di Ucraina,e ci sta'1 mese,oppure luglio e agosto stessa solfa.E allora sai che faccio??*al venerdi'sera porto la roba da lavare al mare..e ci pensa la mia dolce meta'....:smile::smile::smile:*


A fiondarla a largo? Ma poi, scusa, a Natale non c'è comunque sempre tua moglie?


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma non c'e'bisogno,e'sempre venuta una colf a farli..il dramma e'ora per Natale,che torna nella cazzo di Ucraina,e ci  sta'1 mese,oppure luglio e agosto stessa solfa.E allora sai che faccio??al venerdi'sera porto la roba da lavare al mare..e ci pensa la mia dolce meta'....:smile::smile::smile:



massi dai ...che poi è normale così ...
é l'emancipazione che ha dato alla testa a qualcuno


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> massi dai ...che poi è normale così ...
> é l'emancipazione che ha dato alla testa a qualcuno


E la colf a qualcun altro.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E la colf a qualcun altro.


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma non c'e'bisogno,e'sempre venuta una colf a farli..il dramma e'ora per Natale,che torna nella cazzo di Ucraina,e ci  sta'1 mese,oppure luglio e agosto stessa solfa.E allora sai che faccio??*al venerdi'sera porto la roba da lavare al mare..e ci pensa la mia dolce meta'....*:smile::smile::smile:


ma non è un discorso sbagliato a prescindere.
Si vede che a tua moglie non pesa.
O le piace stirare.
Insomma, queste cose fanno parte almeno per me, dei paletti che si mettono all'inizio di ogni relazione.
Io non mi sono mai presentata come una moderna cenerentola a cui piace stirare e accollarsi i lavori di casa in solitudine (lavorando entrambi)
E infatti a nessuno è mai venuto in mente di portarmi al mare roba da stirare o di dare per assodato che io dovessi fare certe cose, io e solo io.

E sono orgogliosa di aver insegnato a tutti di essere auto sufficienti.
E personalmente quando senti uomii che vivono da soli e portano a mammà la roba da stirare...
mamma mia che brividi.
Mi scadono sotto i tacchi.
La trovo una roba davvero...non lo so.
Ma ripeto questo è il mio pensiero.
Poi ci sono tante donne a cui invece piace occuparsi a tutto tondo della casa.









Anche se le sento sempre lamentarsi di non avere aiuto in casa.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> massi dai ...che poi è normale così ...
> é l'emancipazione che ha dato alla testa a qualcuno


ma infatti,si sta esagerando..allora mio figlio fa'cena di capodanno,in casa nostra.Be'mi ha detto,abbiamo cucinato noi maschi,le ragazze manco sanno accendere il gas....capito iena?


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2013)

Comunque.
Io non stiro ma so usare il trapano meglio di un uomo.
E mi cambio da sola le ruote bucate della macchina.
E l'ho cambiata anche a Mattia.

:blank:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma infatti,si sta esagerando..allora mio figlio fa'cena di capodanno,in casa nostra.Be'mi ha detto,abbiamo cucinato noi maschi,le ragazze manco sanno accendere il gas....capito iena?


E' colpa delle colf e della dannata manicure, caro amico felino.


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma infatti,si sta esagerando..allora mio figlio fa'cena di capodanno,in casa nostra.Be'mi ha detto,abbiamo cucinato noi maschi,le ragazze manco sanno accendere il gas....capito iena?


Ma infatti anche questo è "sbagliato".


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Comunque.
> Io non stiro ma so usare il trapano meglio di un uomo.
> E mi cambio da sola le ruote bucate della macchina.
> *E l'ho cambiata anche a Mattia.
> ...


...


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma infatti,si sta esagerando..allora mio figlio fa'cena di capodanno,in casa nostra.Be'mi ha detto,abbiamo cucinato noi maschi,le ragazze manco sanno accendere il gas....capito iena?



ma sai cos'è :
è che se fanno capire di saper fare qualcosa poi per loro è finita ...
I maschi pensano che non sanno accendere il gas ...ma.....


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Comunque.
> Io non stiro ma so usare il trapano meglio di un uomo.
> E mi cambio da sola le ruote bucate della macchina.
> E l'ho cambiata anche a Mattia.
> ...


bisogna sapersi arrangiare


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...


si ma è successo una volta sola.

in compenso ogni volta che andiamo in campeggio io monto la tenda e lui mi guarda.
Non è capace.
O non sa accendere un caminetto.
Insomma.
Ci si aiuta.
Dove non arriva lui ci sono io e dove non arrivo io c'è lui.

Io lo trovo bellissimo.
Trovo bellissimo che siamo intercambiabili.
Senza paranoie.
E lui essendo napulè quindi con una forma mentale "particolare", ha dato prova di estrema intelligenza e flessibilità a non sentirsi minacciato da me.
O sminuito nel suo ruolo di uomo.



Certo...
Tutto questo fa parte della trasformazione come coppia del dopo tradimento perchè prima era sempre un po' un bagno di sangue.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma non è un discorso sbagliato a prescindere.
> Si vede che a tua moglie non pesa.
> O le piace stirare.
> Insomma, queste cose fanno parte almeno per me, dei paletti che si mettono all'inizio di ogni relazione.
> ...


Tebina mia moglie fa'un lavoro prestigiosissimo e riverito,ma se la lavatrice e'piena,la fa andare,e stende.e la domenica cucina in modo favoloso.Io faccio altro,ad esempio domenica cuocero'alla perfezione,due kg di fiorentina alla brace ,in giardino.Punto.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si ma è successo una volta sola.
> 
> in compenso ogni volta che andiamo in campeggio io monto la tenda e lui mi guarda.
> Non è capace.
> ...


Ma quello, a parte i lavori domestici, mi pare di capire che l'hai sempre fatto tu.


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebina mia moglie fa'un lavoro prestigiosissimo e riverito,ma se la lavatrice e'piena,la fa andare,e stende.e la domenica cucina in modo favoloso.Io faccio altro,ad esempio domenica cuocero'alla perfezione,due kg di fiorentina alla brace ,in giardino.Punto.



Cosa centra il lavoro prestigioso con i lavori di casa?
Il discorso è un altro.
Probabilmente a tua moglie non pesa farlo. E lo fa.
Come non pesa a me cucinare in modo favoloso non solo la domenica ma tutti i giorni.
Punto.

Non è una gara a chi è più casalinga o più uomo.
Si parla solo di collaborazione.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *Tebina mia moglie fa'un lavoro prestigiosissimo e riverito,ma se la lavatrice e'piena,la fa andare,e stende.e la domenica cucina in modo favoloso.*Io faccio altro,ad esempio domenica cuocero'alla perfezione,due kg di fiorentina alla brace ,in giardino.Punto.


Micio, però quando scrivi ste scemenze mi viene voglia di mettere mano alla scopa.


----------



## Simy (27 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micio, però quando scrivi ste scemenze mi viene voglia di mettere mano alla scopa.


:risata:


----------



## lothar57 (27 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cosa centra il lavoro prestigioso con i lavori di casa?
> Il discorso è un altro.
> Probabilmente a tua moglie non pesa farlo. E lo fa.
> Come non pesa a me cucinare in modo favoloso non solo la domenica ma tutti i giorni.
> ...


Chiarivo solo che non e'una casalinga,che vive per cucinate e stirare.


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Chiarivo solo che non e'una casalinga,che vive per cucinate e stirare.



esistono ancora le casalinghe che vivono per cucinare e stirare?
Io vedo solo donne che fanno il doppio lavoro sempre più incazzate per non avere collaborazione.


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> esistono ancora le casalinghe che vivono per cucinare e stirare?
> Io vedo solo donne che fanno il doppio lavoro sempre più incazzate per non avere collaborazione.


stavo per scriverlo io


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2013)

altra faccenda è però mandare il tuo uomo in profumeria e prenderlo pure in giro se ceffa l'acquisto


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> esistono ancora le casalinghe che vivono per cucinare e stirare?
> Io vedo solo donne che fanno il doppio lavoro sempre più incazzate per non avere collaborazione.


Esistono, come no.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Esistono, come no.


vero Joey,io ne conosco,pero'non capisco come facciano.Deve essere brutto non avere niente fare,al di la'della'aspetto economico.


----------



## Fantastica (27 Novembre 2013)

Tra le cose fondamentali della vita c'è sicuramente mantenersi la possibilità di non fare niente che sia veramente utile alla sopravvivenza. Tra queste cose che bisogna assicurarsi c'è: non avere la necessità di fare lavatrici, non avere la necessità di stirare, non avere la necessità di cucinare, non avere un uomo che non sappia badare a se stesso e magari anche a te.

Io ho vinto, in questo caso, su tutta la linea, finché morte non ci separi.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tra le cose fondamentali della vita c'è sicuramente mantenersi la possibilità di non fare niente che sia veramente utile alla sopravvivenza. Tra queste cose che bisogna assicurarsi c'è: non avere la necessità di fare lavatrici, non avere la necessità di stirare, non avere la necessità di cucinare, non avere un uomo che non sappia badare a se stesso e magari anche a te.
> 
> Io ho vinto, in questo caso, su tutta la linea, finché morte non ci separi.


Tra le cose fondamentali della vita c'è sicuramente la capacità di saper fare quanto sia utile alla sopravvivenza, non tanto il poter delegare.


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tra le cose fondamentali della vita c'è sicuramente mantenersi la possibilità di non fare niente che sia veramente utile alla sopravvivenza. Tra queste cose che bisogna assicurarsi c'è: non avere la necessità di fare lavatrici, non avere la necessità di stirare, non avere la necessità di cucinare, *non avere un uomo che non sappia badare a se stesso* e magari anche a te.
> 
> Io ho vinto, in questo caso, su tutta la linea, finché morte non ci separi.


a meno che non sia un figlio di pochi mesi


----------



## Fantastica (27 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tra le cose fondamentali della vita c'è sicuramente la capacità di saper fare quanto sia utile alla sopravvivenza, non tanto il poter delegare.


Saper fare, certo! Non farlo, anche


----------



## Fantastica (27 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a meno che non sia un figlio di pochi mesi


... che infatti mi sono ben guardata dall'avere


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Saper fare, certo! Non farlo, anche


Quello non è affatto fondamentale. Non per me, almeno.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tra le cose fondamentali della vita c'è sicuramente mantenersi la possibilità di non fare niente che sia veramente utile alla sopravvivenza. Tra queste cose che bisogna assicurarsi c'è: non avere la necessità di fare lavatrici, non avere la necessità di stirare, non avere la necessità di cucinare, non avere un uomo che non sappia badare a se stesso e magari anche a te.
> 
> Io ho vinto, in questo caso, su tutta la linea, finché morte non ci separi.


Arriverò un giorno a te
e tu cucinerai per me
E sarà sera e mattina 
primo giorno.


----------



## Fantastica (27 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Arriverò un giorno a te
> e tu cucinerai per me
> E sarà sera e mattina
> primo giorno.


...e adesso lo dico: non ho MAI letto il tuo nick come Contepinceton, qual è, ma senti un po', tu sei per me rimasto sempre "conteinception"! Merita di figurare nella galleria benemerita di Leda sui lapsus? In latino come in inglese, peraltro. E fu il latino a guidare il mio inconscio. Mah!


----------



## sienne (27 Novembre 2013)

Ciao

oh, dipende ... dipende ... 

a me piace curare e farlo anche bene, ciò che faccio. 
e provo di farlo anche sempre un po' diversamente. 
fanno parte del ritmo ... di un rito ... di una cura a sé.
mi diverto a introdurre settimane americane, greche, italiane ecc. 
con cucina, musica e piccoli testi ... a volte anche film ... 
fogliettini con indicazioni per chi li tocca ... ehhh mani lunghe ci sono sempre ... 
la lavatrice? ... ma quella fa tutto da sola ... 

e il mangiare ... oh, chi me lo toglie il gusto del piacere! 

solo così ... 

Fantastica ... ti piace l'ozio? ... se lo si sa gustare, è una buona cosa ... 

sienne


----------



## Fantastica (27 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> a me piace curare e farlo anche bene, ciò che faccio.
> e provo di farlo anche sempre un po' diversamente.
> ti piace l'ozio? ... se lo si sa gustare, è una buona cosa ...
> 
> sienne


Ma proprio per avere cura occorre ozio! Sì, l'ozio è la sola salvezza della mia vita, il mio impegno massimo, la mia massima concentrazione. Se non avessi l'ozio, invecchierei *e* morirei giovane


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ...e adesso lo dico: non ho MAI letto il tuo nick come Contepinceton, qual è, ma senti un po', tu sei per me rimasto sempre "conteinception"! Merita di figurare nella galleria benemerita di Leda sui lapsus? In latino come in inglese, peraltro. E fu il latino a guidare il mio inconscio. Mah!


La trottola cade alla fine quando (nel momento in cui) ritorno in scena. Se sono presente alla scena vuol dire che è reale, perché io non ci sono mai nel sogno del protagonista. Io sono quello che ha inventato il sogno.

Ci si vede alla reception...e ti dirò
Io sono la Immaculata Conception!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma proprio per avere cura occorre ozio! Sì, l'ozio è la sola salvezza della mia vita, il mio impegno massimo, la mia massima concentrazione. Se non avessi l'ozio, invecchierei *e* morirei giovane


Dillo a me...dillo a me...
Mi dissero i reverendi padri...tu ozi...e l'ozio è il padre dei vizi!
E io risposi: No padre, l'ozio è il vizio dei padri!

Ah noi nobili con il nostro otium...contro il negotium...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2013)

Ma da quando mi sono buttato nello zen...
Ho una nuova furbata...
Non sto oziando...la mia sappiatelo è meditazione!


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2013)

aborro oziare.mi sembra di sprecare la vita


----------



## Fantastica (27 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> aborro oziare.mi sembra di sprecare la vita


ma se ti piace l'arte, come puoi dire di non oziare? Vabbè.. ma voi del Toro vi si insulta a parlarvi di ozio, già...


----------



## free (27 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> aborro oziare.mi sembra di sprecare la vita



hai detto bene, ti sembra

l'ozio non è altro che la possibilità di dedicarsi alla vita contemplativa


----------



## Tubarao (27 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ma se ti piace l'arte, come puoi dire di non oziare? Vabbè.. ma voi del Toro vi si insulta a parlarvi di ozio, già...


Ma manco pe niente 

Noi non oziamo.....siamo semplicemente diversamente attivi


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> hai detto bene, ti sembra
> 
> l'ozio non è altro che la possibilità di dedicarsi alla vita contemplativa


oziare è poltrire senza produrre né fisicamente né intellettualmente , altrimenti potremmo usare altri verbi .
l'ozio è inazione
e tempo fa dissi che uno dei difetti più insopportabili per me nelle persone è l'accidia


----------



## free (27 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> oziare è poltrire senza produrre né fisicamente né intellettualmente , altrimenti potremmo usare altri verbi .
> l'ozio è inazione
> e tempo fa dissi che uno dei difetti più insopportabili per me nelle persone è l'accidia


:sbatti:

che c'entra l'accidia o la pigrizia con l'ozio?
così fai ri-morire orde di filosofi, poeti e scrittori!
l'otium è stato denigrato in tempi relativamente recenti, mentre sin dall'antichità ha una connotazione positiva e apprezzabilissima, mi stupisco che tu non lo sappia


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> 
> che c'entra l'accidia o la pigrizia con l'ozio?
> così fai ri-morire orde di filosofi, poeti e scrittori!
> l'otium è stato denigrato in tempi relativamente recenti, *mentre sin dall'antichità ha una connotazione positiva *e apprezzabilissima, mi stupisco che tu non lo sappia


non per me .


----------



## free (27 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non per me .



ok, allora per te ozio e accidia sono sinonimi
e come mai nessuno ha mai scritto fiumi d'inchiostro a proposito dei risvolti positivi dell'accidia?


----------



## free (27 Novembre 2013)

ma chi fa finta di non avvedersi del quote a tarda ma non tardissima ora, è ozioso o accidioso?


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quello, a parte i lavori domestici, mi pare di capire che l'hai sempre fatto tu.


....sappi che ci sono rimasta male.
Sono la quinta essenza della femminilitá civettosa e flapposa.
Mi vedessi te ne renderesti conto immedatamente.
Non sono per niente uomo.
Cafone.
:blank:


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Esistono, come no.


Giura.


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tra le cose fondamentali della vita c'è sicuramente mantenersi la possibilità di non fare niente che sia veramente utile alla sopravvivenza. Tra queste cose che bisogna assicurarsi c'è: non avere la necessità di fare lavatrici, non avere la necessità di stirare, non avere la necessità di cucinare, non avere un uomo che non sappia badare a se stesso e magari anche a te.
> 
> Io ho vinto, in questo caso, su tutta la linea, finché morte non ci separi.


Finché morte non vi separi é sempre stata una frase ansiogena al pari di quel pervertito sadico di de amicis.
Mi da un sendo di soffoco pure.
Perché sembra immutabile qualsiasi cosa succeda.
Impedisce l evoluzione personale. Quella libera. E quella che sbaglia. Che cosí non ha scampo.

Se qualcosa va male sei dentro la vergine di norimberga.




Paura la vergine di Norimberga.



Ha la faccia di Min.



Paura di Min.



fff:fff:


----------



## Fantastica (28 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Finché morte non vi separi é sempre stata una frase ansiogena al pari di quel pervertito sadico di de amicis.
> Mi da un sendo di soffoco pure.
> Perché sembra immutabile qualsiasi cosa succeda.
> Impedisce l evoluzione personale. Quella libera. E quella che sbaglia. Che cosí non ha scampo.


Ehm, ma io stavo parlando della mia mamma. Devo augurare la morte alla mia mamma? Oh, Gesù:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ehm, ma io stavo parlando della mia mamma. Devo augurare la morte alla mia mamma? Oh, Gesù:mrgreen:


quanti anni hai, fantastica?


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ehm, ma io stavo parlando della mia mamma. Devo augurare la morte alla mia mamma? Oh, Gesù:mrgreen:


Ma noooooo!
Era un discorso generale!


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ehm, ma io stavo parlando *della mia mamma*. Devo augurare la morte alla mia mamma? Oh, Gesù:mrgreen:


ma non ti senti in colpa a non sollevare dalla fatica la tua genitrice, che per quanto giovIne sarà senz'altro meno giovIne di te?
Io a casa PRETENDO la collaborazione dei figli.
Che sanno già far da mangiare. Attualmente li sto iniziando ai misteri della lavatrice e dell'asciugatrice.
Stirare praticamente(santa asciugatrice) non stiro più neppure io ma all'uopo si arrangiano.
Senza fare distinzioni di sesso, ovviamente.


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2013)

con mia madre in realtà i ruoli sono sempre stati invertiti e per questo ho l'abitudine ad accudire e non ad essere accudita da sempre.
ma se anche non fosse stato così le cose le devo fare da me(non parlo di faccende di casa dove comunque ho collaborazione)anche in virtù del fatto di essere una testaccia dura e caparbia .
l'unico che ha la capacità di farmi sentire a volte un po' figlia (come altre madre)è mio marito e mi arrendo con sollievo ai suoi ci penso io, non ti preoccupare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma noooooo!
> Era un discorso generale!


io e te dobbiamo parlare. Devo svasare le orchi, mi straborda il cimby. Aiuto.


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non ti senti in colpa a non sollevare dalla fatica la tua genitrice, che per quanto giovIne sarà senz'altro meno giovIne di te?
> *Io a casa PRETENDO la collaborazione dei figli.*
> Che sanno già far da mangiare. Attualmente li sto iniziando ai misteri della lavatrice e dell'asciugatrice.
> Stirare praticamente(santa asciugatrice) non stiro più neppure io ma all'uopo si arrangiano.
> Senza fare distinzioni di sesso, ovviamente.



santa subito!


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io e te dobbiamo parlare. Devo svasare le orchi, mi straborda il cimby. Aiuto.



Noooooooo!!!!
Non è il momento di svasare il cimby!!!!
E' proprio il periodo più sbagliato!!!
Però ovviamente se sta spaccando il vaso allora non hai scelta, però.
Ha gli steli floreali?
Li sta cacciando?
Insomma. In che periodo è della sua fioritura?
Questa informazione è basilare per il proseguo.




Troppo tebe giardiniera.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Noooooooo!!!!
> Non è il momento di svasare il cimby!!!!
> E' proprio il periodo più sbagliato!!!
> Però ovviamente se sta spaccando il vaso allora non hai scelta, però.
> ...


finita la fioritura, ha buttato un paio di steli nuovi ma... saranno floreali? Quien sabe?


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> finita la fioritura, ha buttato un paio di steli nuovi ma... saranno floreali? Quien sabe?


lo capisci subito se sono steli o pseudo bulbi.
gli steli sono a punta mentre i bulbi sono sopra piu' tondeggianti.
allora svasa. al limite si ferma un po'.
svasalo in un vaso mooooooolto più grande perchè a differenza delle phal che preferiscono lo stretto, i cimbi no.
anche perchè meno si svasano e toccano meglio stanno.
l' ideale sarebbe mettergli un vaso che per almeno un paio di anni non si tocca.

vai e svasa


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> lo capisci subito se sono steli o pseudo bulbi.
> gli steli sono a punta mentre i bulbi sono sopra piu' tondeggianti.
> allora svasa. al limite si ferma un po'.
> svasalo in un vaso mooooooolto più grande perchè a differenza delle phal che preferiscono lo stretto, i cimbi no.
> ...


ho paura... non ho mai svasato un cimby... dici che ne posso fare due? Intanto devo aspettare di essere guarita del tutto, sono troppo batterica...


----------



## Caciottina (28 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho paura... non ho mai svasato un cimby... dici che ne posso fare due? Intanto devo aspettare di essere guarita del tutto, sono troppo batterica...


gia che ci siete mi dite come salvare basil? (il mio basilico)
sta morendo velocissimamente...io gli metto l acqua alla base del vasetto quando e' asciutto, quindi una volta ogni 2 giorni, cosi non affoga....
ma stamattina l ho trovato tutto ammosciato......le foglie sono cadute....e non mi sembra voglia risollevarsi....la terra e' umidissima...quindi non e' asciutto....

non so.....ce l ho da un paio di mesi.....gli ho anche cambiato terra e messo quella concimata....si era tutto ringalluzzito...aveva tirato fuori 1000 foglie belle verdi grandi e profumate....
stamattina invece....voglio ignorare possibili collegamenti spirituali....
mi spiace vederlo cosi.....e poi io faccio sempre il pesto...mi serve vivo....

grazie


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quanti anni hai, fantastica?


Molti meno di te...


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Molti meno di te...


eh ma io ne ho troppi quindi potrebbero essere sempre molti


----------



## zanna (28 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> gia che ci siete mi dite come salvare basil? (il mio basilico)
> sta morendo velocissimamente...*io gli metto l acqua alla base del vasetto* quando e' asciutto, quindi una volta ogni 2 giorni, cosi non affoga....
> ma stamattina l ho trovato tutto ammosciato......le foglie sono cadute....e non mi sembra voglia risollevarsi....*la terra e' umidissima...quindi non e' asciutto....*
> 
> ...


Premesso che il basilico è una pianta ANNUALE quindi prima o poi "pippa":
1° neretto .... ERRORE mai mettere acqua alla base
2° neretto .... ERRORE il terreno deve essere umido non tipo palude
3° neretto ..... ERRORE preso troppo tardi
4° neretto ..... congela le foglie


----------



## Caciottina (28 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Premesso che il basilico è una pianta ANNUALE quindi prima o poi "pippa":
> 1° neretto .... ERRORE mai mettere acqua alla base
> 2° neretto .... ERRORE il terreno deve essere umido non tipo palude
> 3° neretto ..... ERRORE preso troppo tardi
> 4° neretto ..... congela le foglie


1 neretto: il tipo che me l ha venduto mi ha detto che queste piante vogliono l acqua alle radici...per questo non l ho innaffiato diciamo, ma ho messo l acqua alla base....

2 neretto: non e' palude...non si vede un filo d acqua....pero e' bagnato

3 neretto: in che senso? se lo vendono....non e' tardi

4 neretto: gia fatto


----------



## lunaiena (28 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> gia che ci siete mi dite come salvare basil? (il mio basilico)
> sta morendo velocissimamente...io gli metto l acqua alla base del vasetto quando e' asciutto, quindi una volta ogni 2 giorni, cosi non affoga....
> ma stamattina l ho trovato tutto ammosciato......le foglie sono cadute....e non mi sembra voglia risollevarsi....la terra e' umidissima...quindi non e' asciutto....
> 
> ...




il basilico un questo periodo muore...
devi prenderlo in primavera così che verso agosto e rigogliosissimo
prendi le foglie le secchi triti e congeli...
e poi lo lasci morire...


----------



## zanna (28 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> 1 neretto: il tipo che me l ha venduto mi ha detto che queste piante vogliono l acqua alle radici...per questo non l ho innaffiato diciamo, ma ho messo l acqua alla base....
> 
> 2 neretto: non e' palude...non si vede un filo d acqua....pero e' bagnato
> 
> ...


Uff
1- Innanzi tutto non è detto che il vaso che hai  comprato sia quello più adatto alla pianta: se vuoi che si  sviluppi e cresca dovresti infatti procedere a un rinvaso. Meglio  prediligere vasi in terracotta e applicare *alla base uno strato di  argilla espansa che sfavorisca i ristagni di acqua.
*2- per avere una pianta di basilico rigogliosa come non  mai occorre dosare l’acqua: non troppa e non troppo poca. Sporcate il vostro  dito e infilzatelo nel terreno del basilico: dovrà essere leggermente  umido, non secco e nemmeno fradicio. Innaffiare al mattino
3- non è tardi per loro che le vendono ... ma per te che le acquisti .... tieni poi conto della temperatura e dell'esposizione che dalle tue parti non mi sembra ottimale per il basilico (la temperatura).
4- bene.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Uff
> 1- Innanzi tutto non è detto che il vaso che hai  comprato sia quello più adatto alla pianta: se vuoi che si  sviluppi e cresca dovresti infatti procedere a un rinvaso. Meglio  prediligere vasi in terracotta e applicare *alla base uno strato di  argilla espansa che sfavorisca i ristagni di acqua.
> *2- per avere una pianta di basilico rigogliosa come non  mai occorre dosare l’acqua: non troppa e non troppo poca. Sporcate il vostro  dito e infilzatelo nel terreno del basilico: dovrà essere leggermente  umido, non secco e nemmeno fradicio. Innaffiare al mattino
> 3- non è tardi per loro che le vendono ... ma per te che le acquisti .... tieni poi conto della temperatura e dell'esposizione che dalle tue parti non mi sembra ottimale per il basilico (la temperatura).
> 4- bene.


non lo tengo fuori....
lo tengo in casa con me....fuori in giardino c'e' rosmery (il rosmarino...) lui non ha problemi....
vabbe allora salvo il salvabile congelando piu che posso

grazie....


----------



## zanna (28 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non lo tengo fuori....
> lo tengo in casa con me....fuori in giardino c'e' rosmery (il rosmarino...) lui non ha problemi....
> vabbe allora salvo il salvabile congelando piu che posso
> 
> grazie....


Sgrunt


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Sgrunt


ma dài lupacchiotto, 'sta povera ragazza fa pure i miracoli a crescere il basilico in quella terra ostile.
Non oso pensare quanto possa costare là una pianta di basilico.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma dài lupacchiotto, 'sta povera ragazza fa pure i miracoli a crescere il basilico in quella terra ostile.
> Non oso pensare quanto possa costare là una pianta di basilico.


Ammazza, e quanto potrà mai costare un vasetto di basilico in Albione?


----------



## Caciottina (28 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma dài lupacchiotto, 'sta povera ragazza fa pure i miracoli a crescere il basilico in quella terra ostile.
> Non oso pensare quanto possa costare là una pianta di basilico.


devi vedere le mie rose.....
e i miei ragni......

una pianta di basilico io la pago 5 pounds.....tipo 6 euro e 50....piu o meno.....

solo rosemary mi da vere soddisfazioni.....

non avevo mai avuto un giardino prima d ora.....sono alle prime armi.....un po di cadaveri sono necessari....alla fine 2 mesi credo vada bene come primo basilico


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> devi vedere le mie rose.....
> e i miei ragni......
> 
> una pianta di basilico io la pago 5 pounds.....*tipo 6 euro e 50*....piu o meno.....
> ...


alla faccia del caciocavallo.


----------



## zanna (28 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma dài lupacchiotto, 'sta povera ragazza fa pure i miracoli a crescere il basilico in quella terra ostile.
> Non oso pensare quanto possa costare là una pianta di basilico.


Apparte quello io invece non oso pensare a cosa può essere diventato il povero rosmarino .... sarà che a me londra mi stà sulle pelotas e uno dei pochissimi ricordi che ho è il colore del contenuto del kleenex con cui mi soffiavo il naso la sera .... sarò provinciale ma ho apprezzato molto di più l'irlanda in generale e dublino in particolare


----------



## Caciottina (28 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> alla faccia del caciocavallo.


e' tanto?
vuoi sapere un pacco di pasta buitoni o de cecco? in euro 3 euro al pacco.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e' tanto?
> vuoi sapere un pacco di pasta buitoni o de cecco? in euro 3 euro al pacco.....


immagino... ho amici che vivono lì.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Apparte quello io invece non oso pensare a cosa può essere diventato il povero rosmarino .... sarà che a me londra mi stà sulle pelotas e uno dei pochissimi ricordi che ho è il colore del contenuto del kleenex con cui mi soffiavo il naso la sera .... sarò provinciale ma ho apprezzato molto di più l'irlanda in generale e dublino in particolare


ma rosemary sta benone....bello rigoglioso......non crepa manco con 0 gradi......anzi prospera....da quando ho il giardino l ho visto crescere.....
lo so...londra e' orribile.....con me trovi pane per i tuoi denti su quest argomento


----------



## Caciottina (28 Novembre 2013)

*come gli animali pure le piante*

alla fine gli animali si adattano.....
sviluppano cose nuove per sopravvivere a determinate temperature e imparano a difendersi da altri animali dai quali centinaia di anni fa non sapevano difendersi,.....

impareranno pure le piante qui in inglaterra suppongo


----------



## zanna (28 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma rosemary sta benone....bello rigoglioso......non crepa manco con 0 gradi......anzi prospera....da quando ho il giardino l ho visto crescere.....
> lo so...londra e' orribile.....con me trovi pane per i tuoi denti su quest argomento


Se penso che l'ho odiata da quasi turista (quasi turista un par di @@) se penso a te che ci vivi da sei anni mi crescono le doppie punti sui peli dell'avambraccio simistro .... per non parlare dei londinesi (che tra parentesi nemmeno esistono)


----------



## Caciottina (28 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Se penso che l'ho odiata da quasi turista (quasi turista un par di @@) se penso a te che ci vivi da sei anni mi crescono le doppie punti sui peli dell'avambraccio simistro .... per non parlare dei londinesi (che tra parentesi nemmeno esistono)


sai wolf.....io l ho sempre odiata sta citta anche da turista...ho solo seguito l amore.....
e quest amore per me e' cosi importnate bello profondo e mi da talemnte tanto che riesco a ignorare londra e i londinesi....
pero'....che palle....
gli inglesi non sono cosi male....hanno lati che mi piacciono (vedi educazione, organizzazione efficenza, valutazione)
altri lati che mi disgustano (vedi arte culinaria, menefreghismo, ignoranza, superficialita)
pero sai qui si vive bene.....se riesci a sorvolare il fattore tempo, vivi bene.....
il mio scopo e' mettere da parte piu che posso e poi tornare in italia.....
per adesso....non ho altra scelta, davvero....se ce l avessi non starei qui


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> alla faccia del caciocavallo.


Evvabbè su. Non è mica da svenarsi. Cioè, la pasta è un discorso, un piantina di basilico un po' ti durerà pure.


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> 1 neretto: il tipo che me l ha venduto mi ha detto che queste piante vogliono l acqua alle radici...per questo non l ho innaffiato diciamo, ma ho messo l acqua alla base....
> 
> 2 neretto: non e' palude...non si vede un filo d acqua....pero e' bagnato
> 
> ...


il basilico dura solo una stagione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Evvabbè su. Non è mica da svenarsi. Cioè, la pasta è un discorso, un piantina di basilico un po' ti durerà pure.


con sei euro and half ci compro una fornitura annuale di basilico surgelato.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> con sei euro and half ci compro una fornitura annuale di basilico surgelato.


Oppure una piantina per una stagione. Mò, dipende da quanto basilico usi, ovviamemente.


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> con sei euro and half ci compro una fornitura annuale di basilico surgelato.


quello tipo il prezzemolo?
non so cosa sia ma non ha nulla a che fare con quello che conosco io


----------



## sienne (28 Novembre 2013)

Ciao 

Il basilico ... buono, molto! 
Un odore tutto suo ... 

Mio cugino, che è capo cuoco, non lo conosceva - nelle nostre parti in Spagna 
non si usa e non lo si conosce. Mi ricordo, come mio padre portò una piantina ecc. 
Bello ... vedere il viso di mio cugino. Gli si è aperto un mondo ... gli piace sperimentare. 

Ora sta su una nave di croce rossa, per i naufraghi e pirati che si perdono nei mari della Spagna. 
Ma raccoglie spezie e odori da ovunque ... e racconta sempre, 
che è stato il basilico a fargli nascere questa passione. 


Ma da un po' il nostro argomento sono le patatas bravas ...
Quante storielle ... quale patata e il perché ... e quante spezie e il perché ecc. 
Per ora, ho solo provato quattro ricette differenti ... 
ma ancora, non ci siamo completamente. 
Posterò, quando sarò soddisfatta ... la ricetta. 


La cipollina è una pianta di più stagioni. Rinasce anche se l'inverno da temperature fino a -20°. 
Nessuno ammazza la cipollina ... 

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (28 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Il basilico ... buono, molto!
> Un odore tutto suo ...
> ...


daje!!

evviva la cipollina.....
io pero preferisco lo scalogno 

tanti abbracci dolce sienne


----------



## sienne (28 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> daje!!
> 
> evviva la cipollina.....
> io pero preferisco lo scalogno
> ...




Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... 


faccio sempre un casino ... scusami. 

non la cipollina. ma l'erba cipollina ... è un pò diversa. 





vado a vedere cosa è lo scalogno ... mai sentito ... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (28 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ...
> 
> ...


aahahahaha]]si mi piace l erba cipollina...
la trovavo anche al pincio (villa borghese) a roma.....quando ero piccola


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello tipo il prezzemolo?
> non so cosa sia ma non ha nulla a che fare con quello che conosco io


eh signora mia, lo so. Ma bisogna anche accontentarsi, nella vita. Neanche quello che mi è cresciuto in vaso è parente di quello che conosci tu, che ho sentito solo una volta in vita mia e quindi comprendo...
Ma non è che posso creare un microclima identico alle 5 terre in balcone.


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh signora mia, lo so. Ma bisogna anche accontentarsi, nella vita. Neanche quello che mi è cresciuto in vaso è parente di quello che conosci tu, che ho sentito solo una volta in vita mia e quindi comprendo...
> Ma non è che posso creare un microclima identico alle 5 terre in balcone.


il basilico più rinomato è quello di ponente ed esattamente pra'/pegli-
in inverno abbiamo quello di serra ma è comunque diverso .e pensa che per noi liguri le foglie che vengono dopo la prima crescita (parlo del prodotto in giardino perchè chi lo coltiva lo toglie completamente ogni volta)sono troppo forti  e inadatte al pesto.
è talmente delicato che è venduto sempre a mazzi con le radici e la terra inumidita ancora attaccata.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2013)

Come si è arrivati a disquisire di basilico, erba cipollina e scalogno ?


----------



## sienne (28 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come si è arrivati a disquisire di basilico, erba cipollina e scalogno ?



Ciao 

no tengo idea ... 

ma lo scalogno, lo conosco ... 
mmmhhhh altra delizia ... :inlove: ...

sienne


----------



## Principessa (28 Novembre 2013)

Io ho il pollice nero, sono stata capace di far morire pure una piantina di maria.


----------



## perplesso (28 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io ho il pollice nero, sono stata capace di far morire pure una piantina di maria.


ciò è male


----------



## Principessa (28 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ciò è masle


Lo so.
Non so come, ma proverò a curare le piante della buonanima di mia suocera e piantarne di nuove dove si sono seccate.
Un balcone senza piante è brutto.


----------



## Tebe (29 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io ho il pollice nero, sono stata capace di far morire pure una piantina di maria.


Sacrilegio!


----------



## Principessa (4 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sacrilegio!


Vero. 
Devo riprovarci assolutamente a ripiantarla, però a casa di mamma.
Elio non è molto aperto di mente  non solo è contrario alle cose a tre con me e un'altra donna, ma anche alle canne.

Io sarò sempre una ragazzina disordinata vicino a lui...
A letto è un pensiero eccitante


----------



## Elio (8 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Vero.
> Devo riprovarci assolutamente a ripiantarla, però a casa di mamma.
> Elio non è molto aperto di mente  non solo è contrario alle cose a tre con me e un'altra donna, ma anche alle canne.
> 
> ...


Mai sentito parlare della teoria degli opposti che si attraggono? 

Il tuo disordine mi attrae perché è uno stato dell'essere dal quale cerco costantemente di fuggire, ma questo mi costa il sentire una pressione costante per la sensazione di non essere mai adguatamente ordinato. Per questo c'è una sorta di ammirazione per il tuo stato, che penso dia il benessere che spesso non ho alla ricerca dell'ordine.

Le cose a tre? Assolutissimamente non sono contrario, quando mai!!! :mexican: Se fossi libero, non avrei nessun problema. Però, la mia compagna con un altro o altra che fosse è un'idea che non mi lascia sereno. Perciò, anche in questo mi rifugio nel mio ordine


----------

